# art request thread!!!!



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

​Yah title says it all
I'll draw you anything you request just don't make it too extreme kk? 
My work 


Spoiler: My work



   


shiny is banned 4 being a bully


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 1, 2014)

Disco bear with an afro


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Disco bear with an afro



done


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 1, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

DRAW A GIGANTIC POTATO EATING JUSTIN.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> DRAW A GIGANTIC POTATO EATING JUSTIN.



done the black lines r his arms


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Draw a poop singing the Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw a poop singing the Star-Spangled Banner



done


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 1, 2014)

DRAW MAKO


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DRAW MAKO



done


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 1, 2014)

draw bob as a detective


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

draw oprah crying into a lean cuisine


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> draw bob as a detective



done


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you draw Justin Bieber?


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 1, 2014)

draw a gyroid


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

wow this is more popular than i thought it wold be 
requests are closed for now


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 1, 2014)

draw me and macho man randy savage giving each other a high five in midair. it's important.

too late. I got ninja shut down


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

You sadden me Jupiter


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

ok dey are open now c:::::


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

DRAW ME
BOB FLYING OUT OF A VOLCANO RIDING A SPERM WHALE WITH A CAPE


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> draw oprah crying into a lean cuisine



dere yah go


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

beautiful ;-;


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Can you draw Justin Bieber?


here yah go 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chaokoh said:


> draw a gyroid



boom


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> here yah go View attachment 48854



Omg this is absolutely beautiful! You are very talented 1000/10 5 stars  new you'rk best seller


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> here yah go View attachment 48854
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



beautiful


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> draw me and macho man randy savage giving each other a high five in midair. it's important.
> 
> too late. I got ninja shut down


for you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you everyone <333333


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 1, 2014)

I DIED. I AM TANK.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> DRAW ME
> BOB FLYING OUT OF A VOLCANO RIDING A SPERM WHALE WITH A CAPE



done


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

I know


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> done
> View attachment 48862



IM CRYING


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

DRAW ISABELLE BEATING BOB


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Draw me destroying my DS because of resetting and then Diana pooping on it


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Draw me destroying my DS because of resetting and then Diana pooping on it



complete


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 1, 2014)

Draw Marshal setting fire to the rain.​


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> DRAW ISABELLE BEATING BOB



I can't disrespect the lord like that sorry


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I can't disrespect the lord like that sorry



Ummm
ISABELLE YELLING AT BOB


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> complete View attachment 48871



Masterpiece.. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Callaway said:


> Draw Marshal setting fire to the rain.​



Finished for you c:
By rain I hope you meant money rain


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Finished for you c:
> By rain I hope you meant money rain
> View attachment 48872



MONEY RAIN XDDDD​


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Ummm
> ISABELLE YELLING AT BOB



For you my love


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

i am your most dedicated customer uwu

Can you draw an owl driving a tank on Mars?


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> i am your most dedicated customer uwu
> 
> Can you draw an owl driving a tank on Mars?



mars dat red planet right?


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> mars dat red planet right? View attachment 48878



Yes yes

Draw Tom nook eating a telephone


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Draw TangyxBob Jr.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

draw me

muahahaha


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

okay I have to do a trade right now so  i will finish your art later


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> okay I have to do a trade right now so  i will finish your art later



nooooo


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

kk im bak to doing freee reqrets so


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Can you draw Peanut the squirrel?


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> Can you draw Peanut the squirrel?



enjoy


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> enjoy
> View attachment 49197



5 STARS, AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

DRAW A BUNNY.
JUMPING ON TOP OF A NUT.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> 5 STARS, AMAZING!!!!



TYSM )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> DRAW A BUNNY.
> JUMPING ON TOP OF A NUT.



Enjoy oui oui


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

Draw lord bowser as a baby eating mario's hat


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw lord bowser as a baby eating mario's hat



done
mario dat green gui rite?


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> done
> mario dat green gui rite? View attachment 49199



NO
THATS LUIGI
SHAAAAAAME


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

woops i dont pley supah sonik sistahs


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> TYSM )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



NP!!!!!! OH, AND I GAVE YOU A 40 TBT BELL TIP BECAUSE YOU ARE SUPER EPIC!1!!


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 3, 2014)

Draw Iggy Azalea sitting on top of a Walmart while eating a Kid Cuisine.


----------



## Esper (Jun 3, 2014)

ur art is beaut
pls draw my mayor as seen in my icon and in my signature but pls keep the duck bill it will increase the beauty trust me


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Draw Iggy Azalea sitting on top of a Walmart while eating a Kid Cuisine.



idk who dat iz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esper said:


> ur art is beaut
> pls draw my mayor as seen in my icon and in my signature but pls keep the duck bill it will increase the beauty trust me



here yah go bae


----------



## Esper (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> here yah go bae View attachment 49203


yaSSSS tytytytytyytytytyyyyy 12981028198201/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> idk who dat iz



This is Iggy Azalea, she's a singer.


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> This is Iggy Azalea, she's a singer. View attachment 49205



Eeeek those nails


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Eeeek those nails



_Those aren't nails._

_*Those are claws.*_


----------



## Solar (Jun 3, 2014)

Draw the world exploding saying bye bye. This is for a business meeting


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Draw the world exploding saying bye bye. This is for a business meeting



finished enjoy )))))


----------



## Esper (Jun 3, 2014)

draw espurr the pokeyman from pokeymans x and pokeymans y 8))))))))))


----------



## Solar (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> finished enjoy ))))) View attachment 49206



I lurve it so much it makes me cri evritiem :'))))))


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

who downvoted this??? -_-


----------



## Esper (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> who downvoted this??? -_-


someone who has no sense of artistic ability or talent


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

ikr ((((((((((( 
I'll twurk on youar art le8t


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

AIGHT PEPL STRT REQUSTING CMOEN


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

DRAW A SMASHED BABY


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> DRAW A SMASHED BABY



finished hot cakes


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

DRAW A HOT CAKE EATING GRASS


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> DRAW A HOT CAKE EATING GRASS



so hawt its blue


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

Ummm
Draw an owl breathing rainbows and fire


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Draw Shrek the ogre kissing Shadow the hedgehog, please.


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> Draw Shrek the ogre kissing Shadow the hedgehog, please.



how did you know my otp 

I was only 9 years old


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 4, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> how did you know my otp View attachment 49265
> I was only 9 years old



Oh my god, fabulous!!! <3 <3 <3 It's so romantic!


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

Draw sonic and shadow as babies slapping eachother


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw sonic and shadow as babies slapping eachother



done babe


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

No want wants this quality art????


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 8, 2014)

I do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want Elsa (girl in my avatar) to be throwing a snowball at a snowman.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> I want Elsa (girl in my avatar) to be throwing a snowball at a snowman.


done


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

I want Kisstoefur daydreaming of a Wii U and MK8


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 8, 2014)

Now I want the snowman to be throwing a snowball at Elsa.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want Kisstoefur daydreaming of a Wii U and MK8



who dat


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> who dat



just draw a ginger dud with a beard


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want Kisstoefur daydreaming of a Wii U and MK8



done hun


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

Can you draw Uxie, mesprit and azelf throwing pokeball at each other?


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Can you draw Uxie, mesprit and azelf throwing pokeball at each other?



idk who dey r


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

These pokemons,


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

Uxie said:


> View attachment 49905
> 
> These pokemons,



witch one witch


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

Uxie is the yellow one, mesprit is dat pink one and azelf is da blue one


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 8, 2014)

Draw bob


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

yay for my 100th post it's bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

o 101th post ;-;


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

cn u draw me bob tangie curly whitnie bunee nd daisie??///??/// thx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

can you draw me a black cat? with long whiskers and with a little grey cat next to it?


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> can you draw me a black cat? with long whiskers and with a little grey cat next to it?


i just drew you a cat enjoy


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

need cool new pic of me crying holding a beer and eating pizza pls
need it to be real sad
real convincing too


----------



## Marii (Jun 10, 2014)

I need a pic of CookingOkasan being really happy hanging out with Boomer and Erik

it is urgent


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

haha yes we need both of these things but you gotta draw the happy one first
and then the crying one because Cpt. of S A D B O I S can't technically be seen being happy

edit: I posted that last post 30 minutes ago? jesssssssus


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

ok ill draw them l8r
2 tired

- - - Post Merge - - -

For aerious


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

wow beautiful thanks I'm crying
it is actually accurate tho i love that u know I'm after da booty


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> wow beautiful thanks I'm crying



booty 
enjoy it


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

draw Jun massaging my butt


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> draw Jun massaging my butt



done babe 


Spoiler:  Mature picture


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> booty
> enjoy it


draw me ur  booty


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

LOVE IT


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> draw me ur  booty


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

cheap ass gank ass


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> cheap ass gank ass


dont be jelly belly of the booty wooty


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

what booty i didn't see no booty


----------



## xXObliterationXx (Jun 18, 2014)

Draw a bear playing the tuba.


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> what booty i didn't see no booty



it 2 big it cant fit on your screen D:::::

- - - Post Merge - - -



xXObliterationXx said:


> Draw a bear playing the tuba.



idk what a tuba is


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

lie


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> lie



I know
I dont want to burn your eyes cause it's so big nd beautiful


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

stop ignoring the guy asking 4 bear and tuba


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> stop ignoring the guy asking 4 bear and tuba



i drew his pic check page 12


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

how do u not know what a tuba is i play the baritone omg it's the lil baby brother


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> how do u not know what a tuba is i play the baritone omg it's the lil baby brother



wuz dat


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

google.com


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> google.com



google.com what


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

who rated this down >.<


----------



## xXObliterationXx (Jun 18, 2014)

Its a musical instrument, just do a trumpet instead


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

Draw fat sylveon


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Draw fat sylveon



here hon


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

Thx 10/10


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 18, 2014)

Draw Hank Hill finding Del in his bathtub


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

icedude545 said:


> Draw Hank Hill finding Del in his bathtub



oops wrong image


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 18, 2014)

draw rukia from blech


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> draw rukia from blech


idk whu dat


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

HELLO PPL
reely good art here


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

draw a flying monkey dropping a banana


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> draw a flying monkey dropping a banana



done bae


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> done bae View attachment 51319



13.4/10 thanks bae.


how about how about Rosalina fighting peach. ultimate death battle


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> 13.4/10 thanks bae.
> 
> 
> how about how about Rosalina fighting peach. ultimate death battle



ey done boo


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> ey done boo View attachment 51323



i love peach's pose so amazing and intense. you can feel the emotion. a true piece of art


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

Draw Palutena (the lady in my sig) fighting mario plz


----------



## Capella (Jun 19, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Draw Palutena (the lady in my sig) fighting mario plz



done my bae


----------



## Solar (Jun 19, 2014)

Capella said:


> done my bae View attachment 51336



3good5me. why aren't you selling these you could be like a billionaire.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 19, 2014)

can you draw kanye west?


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> can you draw kanye west?



I can't draw perfection D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 22, 2014)

Draw flying pancakes riding rainbows pleaseeee


----------



## shorigami (Jun 22, 2014)

Can you draw the Queen of England?


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Draw flying pancakes riding rainbows pleaseeee





- - - Post Merge - - -



shorigami said:


> Can you draw the Queen of England?


England??????


----------



## shorigami (Jun 22, 2014)

what. England? Whatta?





Capella said:


> View attachment 51800
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -



shorigami said:


> what. England? Whatta?



The art is still pretty amazing though, love it. 10/10


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

hello yes can u draw me pls & thnx


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

shorigami said:


> what. England? Whatta?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ty

- - - Post Merge - - -



MylesAway said:


> hello yes can u draw me pls & thnx


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

um draw Marina eating Diana


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> um draw Marina eating Diana




baw


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

> View attachment 51801



omgf i'm so pretty thank u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> View attachment 51802
> baw


I ALSSOOT CIRED


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

LOLOLO thx bae


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 22, 2014)

cn u draw me and a mudkipp plese??// thank sso much <4


----------



## NSFW (Jun 22, 2014)

draw me like one of ur french girls


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

can u draw a cat pls


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 22, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 51800


OMG I love it! 1000000/10! ;-;
Thank you~


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

my art is on  a pause


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

open again


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

plz


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

draw lemon


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

hellaradcaitlin said:


> draw lemon


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

draw me


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

hellaradcaitlin said:


> draw me



ok rate this thread up furst


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

done


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

hellaradcaitlin said:


> View attachment 51983
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> done



i said up ((((((((


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

ok rates 4.99 stars


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

this thread will always stay three stars omg h8rs 
okay here yoh drawing


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

Capella said:


> this thread will always stay three stars omg h8rs
> okay here yoh drawing View attachment 51985



wowie my hair !!


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

hellaradcaitlin said:


> wowie my hair !!



ikr


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

Um.... battery powered kittens eating girly cucumbers?


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Um.... battery powered kittens eating girly cucumbers?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 51998


Brilliant!


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

ty 5 star rates are appreciated


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 23, 2014)

Draw 1.000.000 stars. c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok! I got another one for you. Draw me, my little character seen in my avatar and signature. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> ty 5 star rates are appreciated


Already have. 
10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

ty


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

people really gucci art ere ://////


----------



## Marii (Jun 23, 2014)

can you draw me swimming in a pool wearing sunglasses and a cute swimsuit and eating french fries with palm trees and a tropical sunset in the background and someone asking "why is there a pool on the beach"


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

Marii said:


> can you draw me swimming in a pool wearing sunglasses and a cute swimsuit and eating french fries with palm trees and a tropical sunset in the background and someone asking "why is there a pool on the beach"



oops no room for text sorry


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 23, 2014)

I want you to draw this:


----------



## Marii (Jun 23, 2014)

Capella said:


> oops no room for text sorry View attachment 52145



i love it thank you so much im going to hang this on my wall as a poster ok


----------



## Geoni (Jun 23, 2014)

Isabelle getting fired.


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> I want you to draw this:



cant see dat


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

bae


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

draw me dying cause of pizza


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> draw me dying cause of pizza




boom


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

my approval


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

ppl


----------



## Aradai (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Chains. Just cause.


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 2 Chains. Just cause.



srry cant draw perfection


----------



## Naiad (Jun 24, 2014)

Draw butt fruit plz


----------



## nintendumb (Jun 24, 2014)

hahaha have you ever read homestuck because your art reminds me of Caliborn's drawings


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

nintendumb said:


> hahaha have you ever read homestuck because your art reminds me of Caliborn's drawings



no
ty everyone for 4 stars


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Draw butt fruit plz




here yah go sweet cheeks


----------



## Aradai (Jun 25, 2014)

How about a top hat?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

can you draw doge?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> need cool new pic of me crying holding a beer and eating pizza pls
> need it to be real sad
> real convincing too





Marii said:


> I need a pic of CookingOkasan being really happy hanging out with Boomer and Erik
> 
> it is urgent







Capella said:


> ok ill draw them l8r
> 2 tired



YO YOU MUST BE REALLLLL TIRED GOOD LORT!!!! I see how you treat me booboo.... I see.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> can you draw doge?





wow so art
much talent

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> YO YOU MUST BE REALLLLL TIRED GOOD LORT!!!! I see how you treat me booboo.... I see.



ill work on them l8r srry


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 52402
> here yah go sweet cheeks



This is the most bootyful thing I've ever seen


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> This is the most bootyful thing I've ever seen



ty


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

omh acctyuly art here ppl


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

reaklyiotyk,y


----------



## Aradai (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you draw cotton candy?


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can you draw cotton candy?




yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

art


----------



## Aradai (Jun 27, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 52895
> yes



Bravo. I'm going to frame it right away.


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Bravo. I'm going to frame it right away.



ty 
i would too


----------



## Nage (Jun 29, 2014)

pls draw me


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Nagedasanai said:


> pls draw me



that image dont work


----------



## Nage (Jun 29, 2014)

Pom said:


> that image dont work



omg im cry

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls draw short little boy with blue dress n beautiful hair


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Can u draw a twerkin flower pls? ;^;


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Nagedasanai said:


> omg im cry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> pls draw short little boy with blue dress n beautiful hair



finishwed


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 29, 2014)

Can I get update on ma uxie piece?


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Can u draw a twerkin flower pls? ;^;





oui oui perfection

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Can I get update on ma uxie piece?


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

I LURV IT SU MUH! bRo that's talent you got talent


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I LURV IT SU MUH! bRo that's talent you got talent


ty
i am the art god


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Spoiler: for art jesus







For u ur majesty


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Spoiler: for art jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u are getting better my child


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 29, 2014)

Asdfghjkl so much awesome, how does one acquire that talent you have? I don't know, I don't think anyone does


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Asdfghjkl so much awesome, how does one acquire that talent you have? I don't know, I don't think anyone does



I am art jesus
no one can compare


----------



## Nage (Jun 29, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 53231
> finishwed



i luv u


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 29, 2014)

Pom said:


> I am art jesus
> no one can compare



I bow down to da art Jesus


----------



## Nage (Jun 29, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Spoiler: for art jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y r u a better disciple than me


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Nagedasanai said:


> y r u a better disciple than me



Becuz art jesus thinks i'm rad yo


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

hey guiz
*all of u r rad *


----------



## Nage (Jun 29, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Becuz art jesus thinks i'm rad yo



but art jesus use my drawin as avatar!!!!111!11!

- - - Post Merge - - -

o wait art jesus sey every1 rad ok i rad
^_^y


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Nagedasanai said:


> but art jesus use my drawin as avatar!!!!111!11!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Peace,luv,n art







4 nage We both rad k? Art jesus luvs us both believeee


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 29, 2014)

Is dis worthy?



Spoiler


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Is dis worthy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis speaks 2 me ona  spiritual lvl bRo


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

omfg
MY CHILDREN I AM PROUD


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

booty


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

art


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

draw my bby 2D from the gorillaz pls


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> draw my bby 2D from the gorillaz pls





idk who that is so i scribbled


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

yolo


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

wtf


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

draw me crying because you hate me :l


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> draw me crying because you hate me :l




nbby no
i draw ur request now


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 30, 2014)

Draw me on a broomstick flying with my pet chimchar.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 53557
> nbby no
> i draw ur request now



:')


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Draw me on a broomstick flying with my pet chimchar.




idk what  a chimchar is i think  he that fire guy rite


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 30, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 53558
> idk what  a chimchar is i think  he that fire guy rite



*claps* Thank You.


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> *claps* Thank You.



np
5 star rate plz


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

wtf no one wants this art
yall are cray


----------



## Prisma (Jun 30, 2014)

PLZ DRAW PUPPY JESUS


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> PLZ DRAW PUPPY JESUS




there u go sweet cheeks


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

*ae*


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

draw an alien zoomin' on a spaceship! zip zooooom!


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> draw an alien zoomin' on a spaceship! zip zooooom!



idk who dat itx


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

!!!!


----------



## Prisma (Jul 1, 2014)

Can you draw a pingu with a gun? <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 1, 2014)

Draw a Mermaid Slapping a Vampire? XD


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Can you draw a pingu with a gun? <3



ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ PUGS OR RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 1, 2014)

self portrait


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Draw a Mermaid Slapping a Vampire? XD



ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ TWILIGHT OR RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ 



- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> self portrait




ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ SELFIE OR RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

hello


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Draw Steve Jobs as a baby


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw Steve Jobs as a baby




perfect art


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Draw me coming back from camp


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw me coming back from camp


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 53756



It's amazing

Draw a baby wearing a camo speedo


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> It's amazing
> 
> Draw a baby wearing a camo speedo




oui oui


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Draw that baby's parents falling off the Empire State building


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw that baby's parents falling off the Empire State building


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

plz


----------



## Beary (Jul 2, 2014)

Draw monkeys saying 'pls' really loud


----------



## Songbird (Jul 2, 2014)

draw a stained glass window.


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw monkeys saying 'pls' really loud




)))))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Songbird said:


> draw a stained glass window.




there u tgo


----------



## Prisma (Jul 2, 2014)

Can you draw lynn105 saying noot •^•...


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Can you draw lynn105 saying noot •^•...


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

#yolo


----------



## Prisma (Jul 2, 2014)

What is breaded?


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> What is breaded?



watch that video plz


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

4 shiny


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 54028
> 4 shiny



That's ugly and you should feel bad


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> That's ugly and you should feel bad




tags say no haters also uve been reported
and please go over this
http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

crying thats beautiful


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> crying thats beautiful



_ur beautiful _


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Draw a poop singing the Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw a poop singing the Star-Spangled Banner




you already requested this l0l


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 54082
> you already requested this l0l



I did???
WAT


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I did???
> WAT


first page


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

OMG I did

#ded


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> OMG I did
> 
> #ded



no dont die on me ((


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 3, 2014)

Draw a Model slipping on the Runway.


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Draw a Model slipping on the Runway.




raise ur dongers


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

!!!!


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

Draw a wolf eating a gamecube


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw a wolf eating a gamecube



game cubes are lame so i made it a  game sphere


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

!!!


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

wosssss


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

Draw a pillow eating a bunny


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 6, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw a pillow eating a bunny



o.o


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

pillow bunny said:


> o.o



You inspired me


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Draw a pillow eating a bunny





rip bugs bunny


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 6, 2014)

Did u used to be MayorIris?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Draw Pom and Shibe.


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Did u used to be MayorIris?



ya a long time ago??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Draw Pom and Shibe.



i dont want to ruin perfection srry


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 7, 2014)

you should totes draw kony and amanda bynes


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> you should totes draw kony and amanda bynes




i drew amanda


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

doodled a little bit


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2014)

bump felows


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 3, 2014)

lmaooo 
draw spongebob pooping


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

cammasiend by skeP!!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

can u draw me some yaoi kthx


----------



## cIementine (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you draw an alpaca getting married to chucky.


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> can u draw me some yaoi kthx



whats a yaoi


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

gamora said:


> whats a yaoi



i think it's a type of bird let me google

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's not a bird, i was wrong


----------

